# HELP….76 Kubota L225 won’t start/turn over



## Rustbucket76 (7 mo ago)

1976 Kubota L225
Ok I started the tractor a week or so ago … started fine….hit fuel stop & it shut down. Went in the house & came back a couple hours later & noticed the key was still on….I think grand kids did it cause when I came down they were playing on it ignition switch was on!

I charged the battery & tried to start it today & NOTHING …. The headlights come on so I’m not sure it’s the battery. Could this possibly…
1. Fried my battery
2. Fried my ignition switch 
3. Fried my Glow plug/start switch
4. Fried my glow plugs

I checked the dash fuses & all are good per the multimeter . Going to check the glow plugs….if they’re good, 

What am I missing….or where do I need to start looking?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Transmission neutral safety switch?? Do you have any other safety switches?


----------



## Rustbucket76 (7 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Transmission neutral safety switch?? Do you have any other safety switches?


Checked & Safety switch is good! I did find a cracked Positive battery terminal, got one coming tomorrow! Son works in town, going to get him to pick one up……not worth 30 mile round trip to parts house today when he’ll be there close!

Thanks


----------



## Rustbucket76 (7 mo ago)

Happy Guy here!! Got it going!! Replaced the Positive Battery Connection/Terminal & had the dash open replacing the Glowplug indicator & bumped the preheat/start switch & noticed the whole switch was turning! Pulled the knob off, tightened the lock ring on the switch & tried it & she busted off just like it’s supposed too!!! 

Glad it was a simple fix, I’d already looked into replacing that switch & they're $100, so that $100 can go toward a 3pt hitch Quick Connect set up for hooking up my implements…..as everyone knows, sometimes it takes 15 minutes & sometimes 45 minutes not to mention several trips on & off the tractor! And my better half is too scared to try & help, gotta teach her to drive the tractor & I’ll have help when she’s around!


----------



## Rustbucket76 (7 mo ago)

It’s running!! Replaced Key switch, Voltage Regulator & Preheat/Start Switch……after doing that I went to tracing wires & found a broken wire on the starter solenoid!! Guess I broke it when cleaning up wiring from the previous owner & zip tying everything so it looks clean instead of like it was thrown in by a pitchfork!!
While I was at it I wired in a toggle switch on the broken wire……Anti-Theft Switch …..I’ll be parking it away from the house in the barn & sometimes it’ll spend a few nights in the woods at camp when bush hogging etc. Or I forget & leave the key in it!!
Probably didn’t need to replace the Key switch, Voltage regulator & Preheat/Start switch but since it’s a 46 y/o tractor, it was probably a good move!!


----------

